# Eclipse Java EE Web Project:Wo liegen die Servlets ?



## aze (29. Sep 2011)

Hi

Ich habe mit der Eclipse Edition ein kleines Webproject mit ein paar Jsp's generiert und Tomcat als server.Ich finde nirgends den Platz wo das Servlet/die Servlets(?) zu den Jsp-s generiert werden ? Weiß jemand wo ich das finden kann ?

Schöne Grüße

Aze


----------



## RoNa (30. Sep 2011)

Unter JavaSource ?


----------



## maki (30. Sep 2011)

^^ Nö 

In den WTP Einstellungen zum Projekt ist irgendwo in den tiefen der Config hinterlegt wo die JSPs zu Servlets hinkompiliert werden, war zumindest früher so.


----------



## nocturne (1. Okt 2011)

Das hat mit eclipse nichts zu tun. Ich habe aber eine Ant-Datei die die JSP's in klassen umwandelt. 

Könntest du damit was anfangen?


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2011)

Natürlich hat das was mit Eclipse zu tun, oder genauer: der WTP


----------

